# What do you all think?



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay so its my time of the month.........................im getting an itch for a new PC. Im looking for you all's input on this one. 

Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128377
Central Processing Unit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727
Random Access Memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231330
Graphic Processing Unit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150456
Cooling
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054
^^four of those
Operating System
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116758
Central Processing Unit Cooling
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233026



*all cooling is temporary until i move over to water cooling*




Im building this rig for Benchmarks, Overclocking, and Gaming 

What I already have (all brand new and intended for this build)

Plextor PX-880SA

Coolermaster Stacker 832

Coolermaster Real Power Pro 1,000 Watts




Sincerely,

   Chris Shelley


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 16, 2009)

For the money i would go intel i5 and get better fans... the scythe 38mm are notoriously loud for the amount of air they move.


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> For the money i would go intel i5 and get better fans... the scythe 38mm are notoriously loud for the amount of air they move.



I already have one, but I haven't used it at all ( the fan ) 


For about the same price of the 965 @200 shipped, you compare to the i5 for the same price its what? 720 @ 2.66?

Intels are more expencive than the AMD, at least looking at stock speeds. You can overclock a Intel much better than an AMD, but im looking for something that will be current for at least two years, although I will have built another 5 or 6 by this time next year. Someone give me some reasonable estamations on how far I could push the i5 compared to how far I can push the 965, as far as stable overclocking is concerned.


Thanks.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 16, 2009)

i5 can hit 4.0+ ghz fairly easy... if you're going water you might even expect more.  Clock per clock, i5 is much faster and will probably last you longer.  

I only say i5 since you are buying a new board and everything, and given everything the i5 is a beast and is faster than the 965.


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> i5 can hit 4.0+ ghz fairly easy... if you're going water you might even expect more.  Clock per clock, i5 is much faster and will probably last you longer.
> 
> I only say i5 since you are buying a new board and everything, and given everything the i5 is a beast and is faster than the 965.



I accually like the board selection much much better than what I had to chose from with the AM3 socket. Im currently looking into how much extra would be coming out of my pocket with an Intel 1156 system. No more than $50. As long as it can play solitare at full res, im happy 


Total Cost +$41 with these changes to motherboard, CPU and Cooler (CPU)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130238
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 16, 2009)

Go for that man. I liked that mobo too, even though who knows what amd will launch during the 2010. Maybe u can buy a better cpu. Anyway i would go for that and the card i think is the real problem. U better buy the card after fermi's launch and have a better comparison. If u are an amd/ati fanboy than wait for fermi and the price of that 5870 will drop dramatically. All i can suggest u now is not to buy the card for now and use the integrated at least for a month until the launch of fermi.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 16, 2009)

Munki said:


> Okay so its my time of the month.........................im getting an itch for a new PC. Im looking for you all's input on this one.
> 
> Motherboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128377
> ...



I think you mean Operating System and Central Processing Unit Cooling, right?


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Go for that man. I liked that mobo too, even though who knows what amd will launch during the 2010. Maybe u can buy a better cpu. Anyway i would go for that and the card i think is the real problem. U better buy the card after fermi's launch and have a better comparison. If u are an amd/ati fanboy than wait for fermi and the price of that 5870 will drop dramatically. All i can suggest u now is not to buy the card for now and use the integrated at least for a month until the launch of fermi.



Im definately not a fan boy of any company. I just did some benchmark looking and comparing, the 965 came up on top. Findings:

Stock Speeds (score)
Intel - 4,188
AMD - 4,190


Overclocked Speeds (score)
Intel - 5,357
AMD - N/A but the 955 was 4,357

Average running speed 
Intel - 3.4GHz
AMD - 3.6GHz


Source 

http://www.cpubenchmark.net


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 16, 2009)

you should make this thread a poll (so peeps can vote)... the AMD may be faster at stock due to the high frequency in a few apps, but it cannot overclock as high and is slower clock per clock.

Im not a fanboy of either camp... i just notice that the Intels tend to be faster and OC higher - the 965 is not as good of a value for money as, say the 955, or the 720BE.  Its an expensive chip. It can hold its own at stock but when you take OCing into account, it doesn't compete too well with the nehalems.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 16, 2009)

Go for amd. I am an amd fanboy,  but i have to admit that a friend of mine had an intel and it was slower in games. Intel is most preferred for multimedia or multithreads processing. Amd is for games. After all intel uses 55% of revenues in publicity  (i have seen that in google finance)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 16, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Go for amd. I am an amd fanboy,  but i have to admit that a friend of mine had an intel and it was slower in games. Intel is most preferred for multimedia or multithreads processing. Amd is for games. After all intel uses 55% of revenues in publicity  (i have seen that in google finance)



maybe so but intel core 2 duo are amazing for gaming,specially the E8xxx series and E7xxx


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 16, 2009)

erm... i might have accidentally baited. :/

Anyways I believe a poll is in order


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 16, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> maybe so but intel core 2 duo are amazing for gaming,specially the E8xxx series and E7xxx



Prices? Pls prices! Compare them both with amd.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 16, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Prices? Pls prices! Compare them both with amd.



so what if the price is a big margin? sure i agree the price is stupid but some buy intel core 2 duo over amd phenom II X2 because they maybe prefer intel or they can overclock much higher than the phenoms.
you could very well say Intel CPU are quite worth the money even though its expensive of course it depends on model.


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)

Munki I can pick you up an i5 at microcenter for a better price than they offer at newegg.


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay guys, just got home from work, about to make this a poll. 


@Binge im about to text ya.


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I think you mean Operating System and Central Processing Unit Cooling, right?



Yes, i do. Lemme go fix that.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 16, 2009)

And u forgot the most important of all! Intel processors can malfunction much more than amd. I mean what happens if that fun is not there or u had not connected it.... Mom... i am sorry. The 200$ cpu i bought was blown away ahaha. Do not believe it, but this happened to the friend i was talking before. For me that never happened and there were times the cpu fan was disconnected from the mobo (my fault in fact ) and the system just shutted down after some minutes. So if u want to give the money for publicity i really think this is the worst case as nvidia is trying to tell all people under legitimity that intel is not worth the money. Anyway it is your own choice. I dont want to tell you which is better and which is worse, because all know that amd processors are cheaper only to fill the gap of publicity. After all Amd has no reason for publicity as for the money u pay it is the best. What i have seen about water cooling the amd phenom II went to 6ghz (6x4=24ghz) so if u say intel is easier to overclock (acceleration), than i say amd has more top speed, so with water cooling (nitro) it is the same! The intel extreme edition is the best of all processors, but dont forget: It needs most of all publicity,so from 920 to 975 we have the prices raise so damn much that it shows of the publicity. Who is that fool to buy that 975 extreme instead of 2x5870? After all i have proved with a bug and a modified program that amd has more unleashed power in the phenom II in the same chip. The Core i7 ladies and gentleman are so pricy because the intel company uses the same chip and after all even the newcoming x6 core uses the same chip, but the publicity prices do not let the "poor" intel company to lower the prices down that 999$ floor. Hope u got what i mean!
I totally forgot to ask u people out there why did intel pay amd???
1. To help amd survive the debit?
2. A gift for Christmas?
3. To have a more honest concurrency between each other?
(dont forget they paid the money to exhange technology patents with each other)
Hope u find the answer! It is so difficult to find it!!!!


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> And u forgot the most important of all! Intel processors can malfunction much more than amd. I mean what happens if that fun is not there or u had not connected it.... Mom... i am sorry. The 200$ cpu i bought was blown away ahaha. Do not believe it, but this happened to the friend i was talking before. For me that never happened and there were times the cpu fan was disconnected from the mobo (my fault in fact ) and the system just shutted down after some minutes. So if u want to give the money for publicity i really think this is the worst case as nvidia is trying to tell all people under legitimity that intel is not worth the money. Anyway it is your own choice. I dont want to tell you which is better and which is worse, because all know that amd processors are cheaper only to fill the gap of publicity. After all Amd has no reason for publicity as for the money u pay it is the best. What i have seen about water cooling the amd phenom II went to 6ghz (6x4=24ghz) so if u say intel is easier to overclock (acceleration), than i say amd has more top speed, so with water cooling (nitro) it is the same! The intel extreme edition is the best of all processors, but dont forget: It needs most of all publicity,so from 920 to 975 we have the prices raise so damn much that it shows of the publicity. Who is that fool to buy that 975 extreme instead of 2x5870? After all i have proved with a bug and a modified program that amd has more unleashed power in the phenom II in the same chip. The Core i7 ladies and gentleman are so pricy because the intel company uses the same chip and after all even the newcoming x6 core uses the same chip, but the publicity prices do not let the "poor" intel company to lower the prices down that 999$ floor. Hope u got what i mean!
> I totally forgot to ask u people out there why did intel pay amd???
> 1. To help amd survive the debit?
> 2. A gift for Christmas?
> ...



Don't spaz out 


Its rather obvious that you don't like Intel. Just don't have a heart attack on Techpowerup forums.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 16, 2009)

Well i am sorry i won the battle. I AM SO SORRY INTEL LAZY GUYS AHAHAHA 
After all i helped you to identify the best if u are blind. Not to comment the explosion!!!!!


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Well i am sorry i won the battle. I AM SO SORRY INTEL LAZY GUYS AHAHAHA
> After all i helped you to identify the best if u are blind. Not to comment the explosion!!!!!



Not blind, because I see your running a Sempron 2600+


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 16, 2009)

Munki said:


> Not blind, because I see your running a Sempron 2600+


Blind because i see your baby watches 




phanbuey said:


> Sempron 2600+ ..!!! :shock:
> http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/3/10/128811602203018398.jpg



U are right with this photo, it really shows the speed of intel and it is going to crash somewhere


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 16, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Well i am sorry i won the battle. I AM SO SORRY INTEL LAZY GUYS AHAHAHA
> After all i helped you to identify the best if u are blind. Not to comment the explosion!!!!!



no you did not help identify that amd is the better cpu,let me ask you this would you go for quality goods or over cheap goods? I'm not saying AMD is cheapos since i like both companies but if i was on budget i would go for AMD but if i had cash to go intel again i would go for intel again seriously since when do intel CPU explode? it can happen to any CPU in the world even AMD because they are all running electronic currents no?
Like i said some people go for intel CPU because they can overclock like a beast,which probably doesn't concern you but it does to a lot of people who likes overclocking.
If you look at many intel core 2 duo CPU they can overclock like a beast,the E5xxx are one of the examples they can go over 4GHZ easily.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah...


[Long Pause...]




You know what i havent had in a while?  Big League Chew...  (im deleting my other posts to try and keep it on topic) sry. OP


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> [Long Pause...]
> ...



Sometimes getting off-topic is good, but just not all the time. I laughed hard, so its time for the subject at hand


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 16, 2009)

Im surprised more people aren't voting... i was sure to see at least one AMD vote ...

*wait for it*

Maybe the Sempron can't render the vote button fast enough...

***runs away giggling***


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2009)

I would change the fans to the 88cfm Scythe Slipstreams and get the R1283 cooler from Xigmatek. Everything else looks great, though you could go for a i5 750. AMD is much more user friendly as far as overclocking goes. If you aren't OC'ing, I would definitely recommend the Intel chip. If benchmarks are important, stop messing around and get a x58 board and an i7.


----------



## Munki (Dec 16, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Im surprised more people aren't voting... i was sure to see at least one AMD vote ...
> 
> *wait for it*
> 
> ...



Its still loading 



erocker said:


> I would change the fans to the 88cfm Scythe Slipstreams and get the R1283 cooler from Xigmatek. Everything else looks great, though you could go for a i5 750. AMD is much more user friendly as far as overclocking goes. If you aren't OC'ing, I would definitely recommend the Intel chip. If benchmarks are important, stop messing around and get a x58 board and an i7.



After I finish up this paper, im going to get to looking into some serious chips. Pringles BISH!....no....really...im starving.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 17, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> no you did not help identify that amd is the better cpu,let me ask you this would you go for quality goods or over cheap goods? I'm not saying AMD is cheapos since i like both companies but if i was on budget i would go for AMD but if i had cash to go intel again i would go for intel again seriously since when do intel CPU explode? it can happen to any CPU in the world even AMD because they are all running electronic currents no?
> Like i said some people go for intel CPU because they can overclock like a beast,which probably doesn't concern you but it does to a lot of people who likes overclocking.
> If you look at many intel core 2 duo CPU they can overclock like a beast,the E5xxx are one of the examples they can go over 4GHZ easily.



U mean with this that quality is more costly? I said before the intel processor blowed because the fan was not connected. Anyway i hope u people out there try to understand what is written before repling
Thank you!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Munki said:


> Sometimes getting off-topic is good, but just not all the time. I laughed hard, so its time for the subject at hand



Threads like these usually end up off topic!


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 17, 2009)

Please vote AMD, not because i am an amd fanboy, but amd really deserves it! 
http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6786&pageid=5417
http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6786&pageid=5418
http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6786&pageid=5419
http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6786&pageid=5420
http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6786&pageid=5421
Amd takes the lead in this cpu segment.
Thanks to all that vote amd


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you should opt for this combo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.308218

965 really isn't much faster than the 955.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think you should opt for this combo:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.308218
> 
> 965 really isn't much faster than the 955.



I agree.. that is a great deal.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Please vote AMD, not because i am an amd fanboy, but amd really deserves it!
> http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6786&pageid=5417
> http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6786&pageid=5418
> http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=6786&pageid=5419
> ...



1. That is NOT the segment we are talking about... he is not buying a budget CPU.  He is building a top-of-the-line machine. Somone looking at a PII 965 or i5 doesn't care what the Phenom II 545 does, at all.

2. It really seems like you need to separate yourself and your emotions from computer hardware. These are inanimate objects - they are tools and toys made by different corporations who would sell your mother for a profit if they could.  Enjoy them for what they are.  

At the end of the day, its a chip, it will get old, slow and thrown away just like every other chip.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> U mean with this that quality is more costly? I said before the intel processor blowed because the fan was not connected. Anyway i hope u people out there try to understand what is written before repling
> Thank you!



Think you should read what i said about why many people get intel,and its your friend fault for not connecting the fan to the mobo so it has nothing to do with intel being rubbish at all,you just failed your argument. Your friend caused a "human error" not a "hardware error" so if i was you get your fact right about it.
intel core 2 duo are amazing for overclocking,how many times do i have to get through your head? a lot of us people in this forum loves overclocking,they are overclocking beast even the E8xxx series may cost a lot for a duo core but they can match quad core builds.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 17, 2009)

i am not talking about the segment he wants to buy, just saying vote amd


----------



## Munki (Dec 17, 2009)

That combo is super tempting. I get paid friday, so if they still have that I think im gonna grab it. Sell the RAM from it.


----------



## warup89 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd got Intel for overall price & overclockabity, but either way you are making the right choice, its just about "taste" per say.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> i am not the segment wants to buy, just saying vote amd



No you are not the segment he wants to buy .  Or maybe you are! who knows...

But it would be better if you could say _why_ *he* should go with amd or why we need to vote AMD.  With good reasons too - not "I have a friend of a friend who has intel and he likes to cry at night" or "it's best in the low budget segment"...


----------



## Munki (Dec 17, 2009)

honestly, i dont foresee a major difference between the two on games. I think it just depends what i can get the best 'bang for the buck'


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> No you are not the segment he wants to buy .  Or maybe you are! who knows...
> 
> But it would be better if you could say _why_ *he* should go with amd or why we need to vote AMD.  With good reasons too - not "I have a friend of a friend who has intel and he likes to cry at night" or "it's best in the low budget segment"...



Hey what did u say???


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

Munki said:


> honestly, i dont foresee a major difference between the two on games. I think it just depends what i can get the best 'bang for the buck'



definitely... that 955 combo is great - ugly ram tho, I agree.  Not too many people have the Jurassic park themed computers .


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Hey what did u say???



He is saying you should explain to him why you think he should GO for AMD and good reasons to vote for AMD and not post load of crap,he is saying you should explain your reason and opinion carefully and respectfully which won't cause a argument.


----------



## Munki (Dec 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> definitely... that 955 combo is great - ugly ram tho, I agree.  Not too many people have the Jurassic park themed computers .



Man O Man its not only the fact that the memory is fugly, its more of a I need 8 Gigs, not 4. With 7 Pro 64, and wanting to run games full on. Not to mention I run some apps that require a load of RAM.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

Munki said:


> Man O Man its not only the fact that the memory is fugly, its more of a I need 8 Gigs, not 4. With 7 Pro 64, and wanting to run games full on. Not to mention I run some apps that require a load of RAM.



I just read this article today showing NO DIFFERENCE on AMD systems between ddr3 speeds.

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=845 <<

sick looking ram >>> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144388

Dragon platform and glowing dragon ram? it was meant to be...

You could definitely save some $$ and get 8gb super cheap ram.


----------



## Munki (Dec 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I just read this article today showing the complete lack of a performance boost on AMD systems between ddr3 speeds.
> 
> http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=845 <<
> 
> ...



I'm not really worried about what it looks like considering I don't have a clear sided case. Im more for performance.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I just read this article today showing the complete lack of a performance boost on AMD systems between ddr3 speeds.
> http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=845



Ah, really? did u read it or just imagined! It is not fair to say bad things which do not exist for amd, at least support intel, but do not let amd down! Anyone can read it in order to verify 
Amd GO GO GO!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ah, really? did u read it or just imagined! It is not fair to say bad things which do not exist for amd, at least support intel, but do not let amd down! Anyone can read it in order to verify
> Amd GO GO GO!!!



And you have no right to say their is bad things to intel either,if you think their is no FLAWS in both companies CPU,you maybe a AMD fan and support them but you are just showing some childish fanboyism.

Let me make this clear to you,EVERY manufactures including AMD has their own advantage and disadvantages,which means their is a down side to every product you buy so your segment is 100% wrong.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ah, really? did u read it or just imagined! It is not fair to say bad things which do not exist for amd, at least support intel, but do not let amd down! Anyone can read it in order to verify
> Amd GO GO GO!!!



I worded that wrong... lack of boost between ddr3 speeds = no difference between the speeds.  Same applies to intel systems ddr3 1600 and ddr3 2000 are virtually the same.

So sensitive :shadedshu...


----------



## Munki (Dec 17, 2009)

Just a quick FYI, I think I pulled something laughing so hard here at work. In some senses its sad that someone that has a high enough intellegence quota to sign up for this site, would show such ignorance as to be a 'fanboy'. I have been doing a rather large amount of research and looking at benchmarks the last couple of days, and I will agree with Kurosagi01, Strengths and weaknesses are to be expected by any company. In this situation, it seems certain AMD products have technical issues whereas Intel is making a record on how many times a corporation can get sued in one year. Honestly, its more of the consumers vision on how the product functions and performs, rather than the companies excess bagage. 


For on-topic discussion, I think that I am going to be building going with the 955 BE. We aren't rich and times are tough, I think I can live without that extra 0.4ghz. Buy my mother a christmas gift instead.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 18, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ah, really? did u read it or just imagined! It is not fair to say bad things which do not exist for amd, at least support intel, but do not let amd down! Anyone can read it in order to verify
> Amd GO GO GO!!!


Yo man chill. AMD and Intel are awesome. Both processors are equally good. Both have very much equal performance. i5 can overclock better but on stock the AMD is better.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2009)

Munki said:


> For on-topic discussion, I think that I am going to be building going with the 955 BE. We aren't rich and times are tough, I think I can live without that extra 0.4ghz. Buy my mother a christmas gift instead.



Exactly the point why i posted that. Just pickup another kit of ram if you wish.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 18, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Yo man chill. AMD and Intel are awesome. Both processors are equally good. Both have very much equal performance. i5 can overclock better but on stock the AMD is better.



U forgot to tell me intel overclocks money better than amd, so it is overpriced


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 18, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> U forgot to tell me intel overclocks money better than amd, so it is overpriced


 
Thank god for the ignore list... Last comment of yours for me


----------



## Munki (Dec 18, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Thank god for the ignore list... Last comment of yours for me
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in time some of my brain cells will regrow, and recover from reading your posts.


----------



## Munki (Dec 18, 2009)

I have ordered the combo. Thanks a lot Jrracinfan!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2009)

Munki said:


> I have ordered the combo. Thanks a lot Jrracinfan!



Your welcome C.


----------

